# SWT Table mit SWT.CHECK



## volk (27. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine SWT Tabelle mit SWT.CHECK erzeugt. 

Table t = new Table(shell,  SWT.CHECK);

Wie kann ich die Checkboxen in den Zeilen ansprechen bzw. das Häckchen setzen und später den Zustand des Checkboxes abfragen?

Wenn ich das Häckchen setzen will, dann bekomme ich eine 
	
	
	
	





```
IndexOutOfBoundsException
```

Danke


----------



## ronny (27. Jul 2005)

Hi!

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Tutorial weiter... da ist alles Wichtige drin, was man für ne SWT Table so braucht:

http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-Table-viewer/table_viewer.html


----------



## volk (28. Jul 2005)

Danke


----------

